# My take on an Oyster Knife.



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Seeing the other post of a gorgeous knife. It really inspired me to get back into turning.

So here is my take on an Oyster Knife.

Started with what I think is Pecan(if its not please correct me).
One branch splitting into two smaller branches.
(second picture is a knife I made months ago)



Turning....


Ready for polyurethane...


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

For the blade. I had an old two person crosscut saw sheared into half inch ish sections.

Shaped on a belt sander dipping in water after every pass to keep it cool.


Sealed with 5-6 coats of polyurethane.


Glued with JB Kwik.


Finished knife....


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job. The wood and worms sure made it stand out.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SB....great job! I really like the shape of the handle and blade. If I may ask...what lathe is that?? Also, how is the blade (****?) held in the wood? That was the challenge I was having. Thanks again for sharing. jim


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

galvbay said:


> SB....great job! I really like the shape of the handle and blade. If I may ask...what lathe is that?? Also, how is the blade (****?) held in the wood? That was the challenge I was having. Thanks again for sharing. jim


The lathe is from harbor freight. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

As for how the blade is held in. I cut a notch in the wood under the copper tube fill it and the open space with JB Weld Kwik. stab the blade to the bottom of the notch and wait 10 minutes for it to set up while keeping it centered of course.
P.S. Wait 24 hours for it to fully set up before using.... I tried to use one a few hours after I glued it.... didn't hold....

P.P.S. I also take a file and cut some notches in the back of the blade for the JB Weld to grab hold of.

The blade goes as far down as the copper ring no further.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

SoberBrent

If you are still making these and want to sell/trade I am looking for a couple.

Shoot me a PM.


----------

